# Article: Economic Stimulus Benefits for Small Business



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

From the article:

Entrepreneur Blog - Economic Stimulus Benefits for Small Business - Entrepreneur.com

"If you're wondering how the economic stimulus package can help you grow and expand your business, check out SBA's new tax savings resource center. The website includes a fact sheet with a clear explanation of small business tax benefits gained from the package, in addition to a depreciation calculator and an online seminar."


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless you are spending at least $100K on equipment, there is no help here. What would have worked is a direct tax credit that reduces taxes on a dollar-per-dollar basis.


----------



## amirlicoln (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, even businesses can help for economic stimulus. After the release of August's dismal jobs report, the Federal Reserve said that it would consider further efforts to jump-start the country's economic recovery. Thursday, its plans for that economic stimulation effort were made public.


----------

